# IDC-9 code



## csenn (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone kow the diagnosis code for clothing catching on a lesion? Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

I think clothing catching on a lesion is nothing but skin lesion only you can use 709.9..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

